# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Здоровый образ жизни >  Праноедение: мифы и реальность .

## Валерий О.С.

Как к этому феномену относиться?  В мире сейчас примерно 50 000 обычных калиюжных человек заявляют, что они праноеды или бретарианцы .
Годами ничего не едят и не пьют.
Это массовое помешательство или реальность ?
Есть ли праноеды среди вайшнавов?
Пока мое мнение такое: это  тихий массовый психоз ,то есть они едят ,но сами этого как -бы не замечают.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Я интересовался этим вопросом. Питаются праной из воздуха или солнечного света (воздерживаясь от приема пищи или / и воды) обычно только некоторые из йогов-мистиков. Шачинандана Свами рассказывал как минимум об одном таком йоге из Гималаев. Подобные люди встречаются иногда и в западных странах (а может и в России, точно не интересовался).

Насчет того, правда ли это - это так, действительно есть такой феномен. Это не выдумка. Достигается подобное путем упорных и многолетних занятий практикой мистической йоги. Йог делает так, чтобы продлить свою жизнь в теле.

Вайшнавы не занимаются мистической йогой и не стремятся продлить жизнь тела дольше, чем это решит гуру или Кришна, поэтому они и не практикуют подобного. (Я, по крайней мере, пока таких не встречал.) Более того, прасад у вайшнавов занимает важное место в их жизни: отказаться от него насовсем не каждый согласится, даже если бы подобная возможность и была))) Единственный, может быть, полезный с практической точки зрения момент в "поедании" праны из воздуха или солнечных лучей - это на случай каких-то глобальных бедствий, воин, голода, когда не будет возможности раздобыть продукты для приготовления бхоги. Но это ж еще до такого дожиться нужно... Даже если у вас совсем нет нормальных продуктов, то в лесу зачастую полно всяких съедобных трав и кореньев, которыми можно неплохо поживиться (многие йоги на них и живут). Это, получается, нужно чтобы и лес пропал, и все вообще, пустыня чтобы одна была... Совсем уж какая-то ядерная зима)))) Дай Боже, что такого как бы не предвидится, вроде как. Зачем же тогда отказываться полностью от прасада и извращаться подобным образом? Лучше просто в меру поесть. Такие вот мысли.

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Кстати, заикнувшись о "ядерной зиме" по ходу дела подумал. Опытный йог-мистик наверняка умеет преобразовывать в прану и радиацию))) Но это уже к теме не относится...

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Получается ,что десяток шарлатанов внушили 50000  наивным людям ,что они ,,праноеды ,,и те  , тихо помешались и сами читают лекции о том, как они годами не едят?

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

Где вы взяли информацию о "десятке шарлатанов"? И почему шарлатанов? Это обычные йоги-мистики. Таков их путь (не все из них пытаются отождествить себя с Параматмой). Многие из них - это достаточно благочестивые живые существа, в сравнении с которыми шарлатанами являемся скорее мы. Шрила Прабхупада учил своих молодых учеников уважительно относиться ко всем, и не имитировать его, называя кого-то глупцами, шарлатанами или негодяями. "Мне 80 лет, - говорил он, - я могу позволить себе так говорить, но вы, молодые, не должны себя так вести". Тот же Шачинандана Махарадж, кстати, с большим почтением отзывался о том йоге (питающемся одной праной), которого он повстречал. Я думаю, он подал хороший пример, и не вижу причин чтобы ему не последовать.  

Если вы любите прасад и не собираетесь питаться одной праной, то можно просто продолжать принимать прасад и быть довольным)) Зачем искать кого-то, чтобы назвать его сумасшедшим? Более того, питаться праной из воздуха или солнца - это одно из самых милых занятий, о котором я слышал в этом мире. Почему оно вас так встревожило?  :smilies:  Пускай себе балуются, какое нам до них дело?

----------


## Валерий О.С.

При чем тут йоги? Где -то в Гималаях  есть праноеды .
Я говорю про обычных людей : русских, американцев ,европейцев.
Можно просто послушать лекцию в интернете и через неделю ты уже праноед?
Джасмухин не прошла проверку.
Один известный индиец-праноед  ел в ресторане итд .
http://a-ll.ru/?p=1672

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

За неделю - это 99.9999...% лажа, обман. У йогов на подобный уровень уходят десятки лет, если не больше. Но ведь в мире полно обманщиков, всех не разоблачишь и не покараешь. Максимум, что можно сделать - самому не участвовать в подобных сомнительных мероприятиях и другим это рассказывать, если в нашей сфере влияния попадутся такие люди, которые обманулись подобными обещаниями. А так (если таковых у нас нет) зачем париться? Весь мир не спасешь.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Интересен сам феномен: тысячи людей думают ,что не едят годами ( что в принципе не возможно( кроме йогов ))
Тут два варианта: или они все 50 000 человек  сознательно врут   или это массовое помешательство .
Кстати несколько праноедов умерли от истощения .

----------


## Ярослав О.

Харе Кришна! 

Меня тоже интересовала эта тема и я провел некоторое время, изучая вопрос доступными мне способами. В итоге, в поле зрения попала вся система питания живого существа.
Если кратко, то у меня сложилось такое видение.

Каждое живое существо питается в соответствии с уровнем своего сознания.  Таким образом и питание непосредственно праной тоже возможно, но для этого необходимо развить очень чистое сознание. В соответствии с таким уровнем сознания, живое существо будет проявлять и соответствующие качества. Таким образом по проявленным качествам, можно было бы примерно определить и уровень сознания. Но в открытых источниках, я не нашел ни одного примера праноеда. Думаю, что реальный праноед не будет жить в большом городе рассказывая всем, чего он достиг и получая определенную выгоду от пиара его имени.

Однако в писаниях встречаются описания, когда йоги и мистики могли обходиться без еды, совершая таким образом аскезы. Потому сам факт такого способа питания, я считаю возможным.

----------


## Ivan (гость)

Насколько я понимаю, чтобы питаться праной, надо всё время находиться в самадхи/медитативном трансе. Тогда этот транс будет поддерживать жизнь. Но это врядли возомжно в гоородах - там постоянно тчо-то отвлекает от медитации. Поэтому, праноедение в городе - это скорее какой-то обман. В деревне это ещё, может быть, возможно, а так - в пещере...

Да, в сердце две птички - атма и Параматма. И сердце - это как пещера для медитации... 

Я недели две катался автостопом. При мне не было никаких денег. Пару раз меня в дороге кормили бесплатно. Но я скажу вам - опыт не очень приятный. Не могу себе представить что такое жить годами или всю жизнь без пищи...
Кстати, если праноед не предлагает Кришне (Вишну) прану (воздух), который он вдыхает (ест) - то это ведь тоже грех...
Прана - одно из имён Вишну...

Кстати, я думаю, что праноеды - это как раз те люди, о которых Прабхупада пишет, что "они думают, что Бог не может кушать". Потому они отказываются от прасада, еды вообще...

В любом случае, еда - это ведь тоже прана. В любой пище есть прана. Так что мы все тоже - праноеды. Просто мы потребляем прану с пищей (прасадом)...

----------


## Vyacheslav V.P.

> Насколько я понимаю, чтобы питаться праной, надо всё время находиться в самадхи/медитативном трансе. Тогда этот транс будет поддерживать жизнь. Но это врядли возомжно в гоородах - там постоянно что-то отвлекает от медитации. Поэтому, праноедение в городе - это скорее какой-то обман. В деревне это ещё, может быть, возможно, а так - в пещере...


Теоретически это возможно - при сильном желании можно быть йогом как бы и в городе. Я не знаю ссылок на авторитетные писания, где утверждалось бы что для того, чтобы "кушать" только прану, без грубой пищи (как из воды, так и из воздуха или Солнца), нужно обязательно достичь самадхи... Это скорее дело техники, упорных и длительных тренировок и практик. Но в это же время я думаю, что 90%, если не все 99% так называемых праноедов - это в лучшем случае обманщики, а в худшем - люди, гоняющиеся за славой и почетом (что еще хуже обманщика). Практика - вещь суровая, и не терпит никаких ложно-эзотерических выдумок, которыми полон современный мир.

Да, в прасаде, разумеется, тоже есть прана. Но это духовная прана, не материальная  :smilies:  По хорошему должно быть так, как вы написали: йог тоже должен предлагать и прану, и воздух, и, тем более, воду Кришне перед тем, как употребить их. Это, среди прочего, применимо и для бхакт, и ИМХО есть адхикаром довольно высокого уровня - помнить, что каждый вдох и даже просто свет Солнца послан нам Кришной, что это не наше (а тренироваться можно на воде: многие ли из нас принимают воду, поблагодарив предварительно Кришну или хотя бы вспомнив о нем?)

----------


## Ivan (гость)

> а тренироваться можно на воде: многие ли из нас принимают воду, поблагодарив предварительно Кришну или хотя бы вспомнив о нем?


У меня всё просто - я повторил в уме махамантру перед принятием пищи - и считаю, что прасад. Алтарь дома - это сложно для меня. пока.
Пробовал, но постоянно носить пищу, чтобы поставить перед изображениями...

----------


## Дмитрий Владимирович

> Даже если у вас совсем нет нормальных продуктов, то в лесу зачастую полно всяких съедобных трав и кореньев, которыми можно неплохо поживиться (многие йоги на них и живут).


Вы так говорите, как будто это обычное дело, выжить в лесу (на подножном корме). Сколько съедобных трав и кореньев вам известно?

----------


## Юра-веда

Мне видится, что чтобы перейти на другой уровень питания, надо идти постепенно к этому входу в поток, десятилетиями. Если кто-то легко, быстро праноедит, это лишь указывает на его/её аскезы прошлых жизней. ...
Как к этому идти?
Для начала научиться правильно дышать (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZFayAfnKiE&t=85s). Другие ролики автора...
Это уже позволит в 2-3 раза уменьшить количество принимаемых воды и пищи.
Затем освоить и постепенно углублять пранаяму (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuJNTbeT5U4). Замечательных пранаям множество, мне нравится Ваявия-кумбака...
Далее, постепенно перейти на 2-разовое питание и одновременно на 36-часовые голодания (в Экадаши).
Затем постепенно прибавлять дни 1-разового питания. 
Затем сами голодания делать сухими и т.д.
Всё должно быть в зоне комфортной (терпимой) аскезы, в которой нагрузки увеличиваются поэтапно-постепенно и человек к ним адаптируется.

Думаю, праноедение, это не обязательно полный отказ от пищи, воды. Если садхака удовлетворяется в день пол стаканом йогурта, то он уже праноед.

----------


## Сергей Светлый

В Кали-югу праноедение - миф и мошенничество чистой воды, за редким исключением, примерно один человек на миллиард. 
У нас больше шансов стать космонавтом, чем жить без пищи, и тем более, без воды. 
А вот питание один раз в сутки - реальность, которой можно овладеть за несколько лет, необходимы очень глубокие знания и особая энергетическая практика. 
Это не то, что можно прочитать в книгах, на практике всё работает не так, как об этом пишут и рассказывают "теоретики-знатоки", потому что они сами не могут побороть свою природу, нет у них настоящих знаний.  
Знание - это саттва, теория о саттве - ещё не знание, а попытка достичь саттвы. 
Сейчас все находятся в большом тамасе с примесью раджаса, у большинства людей саттва только на словах, достичь её возможно только по милости Свыше, в результате огромных заслуг и благочестия.

----------


## Юра-веда

Мы все по факту - праноеды. 
Человек выделяет энергии в сутки, значительно больше, чем потребляет с пищей и водой (кушать и пить надо как слон, чтобы это выглядело по факту). Кроме того, пищи усваивается лишь небольшая часть, а также много энергии уходит на переваривание и т.д. 
Много кушая, люди тратят много энергии, быстро устают, больше спят, становятся тупее, деградируют.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Настоящим праноедом может быть лишь преданный Господа Кришны! Лишь такой способен отказаться от еды полностью, посвятив свое неедение Господу Кришне, и видя всю тщетность мирских привязонностей ( в том числе тяги к еде). Большинство же современных праноедов воздерживается от еды, для достижения материальных целей. Как бы то ни было, питаясь нормально или отказавшись от еды, человек должен посвящать всю свою деятельность Всевышнему.

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

Для преданного главное мотив, с которым он что то делает. Та же аскеза в пище, если она посвящана Господу приносит духовное благо, но если человек постится для красоты и здоровья физического тела, такой пост принесет ему лишь временное облегчение и приходящие плоды!

----------


## Юра-веда

> Настоящим праноедом может быть лишь преданный Господа Кришны! Лишь такой способен отказаться от еды полностью, посвятив свое неедение Господу Кришне, и видя всю тщетность мирских привязонностей ( в том числе тяги к еде). Большинство же современных праноедов воздерживается от еды, для достижения материальных целей. Как бы то ни было, питаясь нормально или отказавшись от еды, человек должен посвящать всю свою деятельность Всевышнему.


Можно, конечно, полагать, что праноедение это сиддха, а можно взглянуть на это и под другим углом зрения, как на естественно-присущее человеку. 
Люди сейчас едят по большей части для удовольствий, чтобы занять время, а не страдать подвешенными в вакууме 24-ёх часов суток. Так они фиксируются на еде, углубляя отпечатки в сознании и несутся по жизни (разгоняют время). Получается порочный круг, в котором они погружаются в ещё большее невежество (ведь прана благочестия тратится). 
К этому отклонению от нормы добавляется нарушение углекисло-кислородного обмена из-за страстей, беспокойств (вызванных негативным мышлением, хреновостями, специфическими жанрами, мотивами, мировоззрением). 
Кислород в организме усваивается при наличии углекислого газа. Если человек в спокойном состоянии начинает учащённо дышать, то организм теряя углекислый газ с одной стороны, перенасыщается кислородом (с другой), который начинает действовать как яд. Яд можно нейтрализовать динамическими физическими действиями, либо кумбакой. 
Но обычно сам организм вынужден защищаться изнутри действиями, которые проявляются в виде болезней, в виде жора. ...



> Для преданного главное мотив, с которым он что то делает. Та же аскеза в пище, если она посвящана Господу приносит духовное благо, но если человек постится для красоты и здоровья физического тела, такой пост принесет ему лишь временное облегчение и приходящие плоды!


Безусловно

----------


## Ачьюта Кришна дас

когда то, в Сатья Югу, многие были праноедами и имели тесный контакт с Богом. Похоже тогда это было нормой. Позже, многие люди питались только фруктами, и смерти через насильственное разрушение тела не было,  люди уходили в духовные миры по собственной воле, которая была в гармонии с волей Всевышнего...  но с увеличением действий гун страсти и невежества, люди стали варить пищу, стали есть зерно и крахмалистые овощи, и молоко животных. А  позже, в предверьях века Кали, и мясную пищу стали есть, и применять химическую обработку. Смерть, отделение от Бога и болезни вошли в норму. И праноедение сейчас это далеко не норма, а редкое исключение,  аскеза. Но в наступающее благоприятное вкрапление золотого века, может быть некоторые смогут реализовать праноедение, как результат открытия для божественной энергии.... А вообще,  как говорит Шрила Прабхупада, если человек века кали может исполнять 4ре основных принципа в служении Богу, это уже  прогресс!

----------


## Валерий О.С.

https://youtu.be/hqYANecHhng
О современных как бы "праноедах" :yahoo:  :blink:  :good: 
И всё же удивительно : у них есть с десяток учителей( сотни лекций итд) 
Сотни как бы праноедов : так они все врут или что? 
Кто- то может их разоблачить или наоборот подтвердить7

----------


## Юра-веда

> https://youtu.be/hqYANecHhng
> О современных как бы "праноедах"


Он прану-то собирал в банку нарушив технологию. Говорил, что надо по часовой стрелке, а сам вращался против. Теперь первые 100 заказавших - дристать, наверное, станут и кидать камни в праноедов.  :smilies: 


Разоблачать или подтверждать праноедение лучше всего - начав с себя. Работая над этим вопросом годами (постепенно (в долгую)). ...

"Тренеры" наши делают всё, чтобы люди, либо поскорее надели деревянные бушлаты, либо стали праноедами.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Сколько же этих фриков на Руси .

----------


## Юра-веда

Ефимова (а также Зазнобина и Пякина) так называть не следует. Вообще, людей, которые несут благо, величать фриками - не хорошо. 
Сидорова, Сундакова - хоть и заносит иногда ни туда, но всё же они исследователи, люди дела, а не кабинетные титулованные крысы.
...
Стерлигов Герман лично мне чужд, но доля объективности в нём есть:

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Стерлигов ,как раз, полный фрик ( слушаю его,когда надо  поднять настроение ,как фон ( у меня от его бреда  настроение почему-то поднимается))
С настоящими учёными он конечно не встречался.
Зазнобин ? не слышал .
Фрик слово не ругательное ( чудак несущий в массы псевдонаучную околесицу).

----------


## Юра-веда

Я понимаю, что фрик, это бред. Но бывает и так, что фриками называют отработанный практический опыт, но не зареферированный и не представленный в кабинеты профессоров. У науки многое впереди. 
Большинство обывателей находятся в поле доказанного, относясь ко всему выходящему за это поле (пока не доказанному) как к ереси. Это как раз и приводит перспективные направления науки к схлопыванию - в тупик (к тому же это выгодно кукловодам). 
Наука должна развиваться. 




Ещё, уважаю ролики с выступлениями Фурсова, Черноброва.

----------


## Vrinda devi dasi

> Достигается подобное путем упорных и многолетних занятий практикой мистической йоги.


Мистическая йога – это лишь один из путей перехода на жбе. Другой путь, как правильно заметил Ачьюта Кришна прабху – это бхакти йога (путь преданного служения).




> Йог делает так, чтобы продлить свою жизнь в теле. Вайшнавы не занимаются мистической йогой и не стремятся продлить жизнь тела дольше, чем это решит гуру или Кришна, поэтому они и не практикуют подобного.


Насколько я понимаю, продлить жизнь невозможно это иллюзия, каждому отведен свой срок пребывания в этом теле. Разве что занимаясь преданным служением, по милости Кришны такое возможно.




> Настоящим праноедом может быть лишь преданный Господа Кришны! Лишь такой способен отказаться от еды полностью, посвятив свое неедение Господу Кришне, и видя всю тщетность мирских привязонностей ( в том числе тяги к еде). Большинство же современных праноедов воздерживается от еды, для достижения материальных целей. Как бы то ни было, питаясь нормально или отказавшись от еды, человек должен посвящать всю свою деятельность Всевышнему.


Да это факт. Праноедом может стать как преданный Кришны, так и материалист поклоняющийся полубогам и занимающийся мистической йогой. Истории, описанные в Ведах изобилуют примерами подобных достижений как преданными, так и демонами-материалистами, которые получали совершенства путем длительных аскез. 

Лично я пришла в преданное служение как раз через праноедение, изучая и практикуя подготовку тела и сознания к праноедению. И через тех, кто дал мне настоящие знания о праноедении, я получила свою первую БГ. Наверное, поэтому решила тут написать и поделиться своим необычным путем, который привел меня к лотосным стопам Кришны.

----------


## ИринаФиона

У меня бабушка не была праноедкой,но как то пробовала лечиться голодом.Помогло.

----------


## Alinochka

А мне кажется, одного голодания не достаточно, нужно еще какое-то духовное особое состояние.

----------


## Sergey B

> Лично я пришла в преданное служение как раз через праноедение, изучая и практикуя подготовку тела и сознания к праноедению. И через тех, кто дал мне настоящие знания о праноедении, я получила свою первую БГ.


Матаджи, какие настоящие знания вы имеете ввиду и через кого вы их получили? Поделитесь, пожалуйста.

----------


## Vrinda devi dasi

Настоящие знания – это Веды. В них описываются все мистические совершенства. В свое время (несколько лет назад) я наткнулась на этот сайт http://pranoed.com это и стало переломным моментом в моей жизни. Я нашла ответы на многие свои вопросы, не только касаемо темы праноедения. Та информация, которую я получила, помогла задать правильное направление, я стала изучать Веды, узнала о бхакти-йоге.

----------


## Валерий О.С.

Праноеды ....и таки где вы ? отзовитесь.....вас же сотни .
А одна типа праноедка из РФ ....Ольга Подоровская ( кг. так под 200) ещё и собачку свою сделала праноедкой.

----------

